# Flat rate expenses



## vector (23 Mar 2010)

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/flat-rate-expenses.xls

Lets say I was a "Journalist" in 2009. 

But only for 2 months, could I claim the full amount?

Where is the claim for or do I write the Revenue a letter?

Must the job have been PAYE, what if it was as a Sole trader?


----------



## papervalue (24 Mar 2010)

vector said:


> http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/flat-rate-expenses.xls
> 
> Lets say I was a "Journalist" in 2009.
> 
> ...


 
flat rate exp is mainly for paye/prsi, they are so small it is immaterial for a 2 month period. 

best to request it when doing a balancing stat for year


----------



## joeysully (24 Mar 2010)

I recently claimed on-line for everything I could fro the last few years. I have not claimed before but after the increasing taxes and wage cuts I claimed back any tax I could. 

Interestingly in 2006 I had 2 different jobs, one for 3 months and the other for 9 months. I was able to claim Full flat rate expenses for both jobs for that year. It gave me the option to do so on-line. 
It makes sense really - you may have to buy uniforms and tools for both jobs. If it only lasts 2 months you still have spent the money.


----------



## PatrickDub (24 Mar 2010)

Are these allowances, or credits? ie A nurses flat rate exps for the yr is E733 (assuming she supplies & launders her own uniform). Is this full amount deducted from her tax liability, or just 20% or 41%?

Thanks


----------



## vector (24 Mar 2010)

>mainly for paye/prsi,

I asked a real life accountant today who said flat rate expenses were *only* for PAYE. 

but as with anything to do with Revenue rules, no one really knows? do they? its all a mystery


----------



## WaterSprite (24 Mar 2010)

In fairness, they (Revenue) do know and can advise accurately.  I'm self employed and would not claim any flat rate expenses.  I'm not a particular expert in these things but it's fairly clear to me that no flat rate expenses apply to the self-employed.


----------



## allthedoyles (25 Mar 2010)

PatrickDub said:


> Are these allowances, or credits? ie A nurses flat rate exps for the yr is E733 (assuming she supplies & launders her own uniform). Is this full amount deducted from her tax liability, or just 20% or 41%?
> Thanks


 
It's an allowance deducted from yearly gross pay , before computation .

Vector , 
There are 2 categories of flat rate expenses as a journalist :
1.Journalists, including those in public relations area of journalism € 400 

2. Journalists who receive expense allowances from their employers € 160


----------

